# Mustek UPS .. tcgetattr invalid argument

## karlson

Hello,

trying to get my NUT working with Mustek Powermust ...buu unfortunately gent an error like this

```

hiros linux # /etc/init.d/upsd start

 * Starting UPS drivers ...

Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.0.4

Network UPS Tools - Mustek PowerMust UPS driver 1.1 (2.0.4)

Carlos Rodrigues (c) 2003, 2004

tcgetattr(/dev/usb/hiddev0): Invalid argument

Driver failed to start (exit status=1)

 * Failed to start UPS drivers!

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "upsd" was not started.

```

in my ups.conf file i wrote...

```

  user = root

[mustek]

        driver = powermust

        port = /dev/usb/hiddev0

        desc = "Mustek PowerMust 600"

```

i added user = root because upsd said it had no permission to access /dev/usb/hiddev0

i have found that it's better to use hidups or newhidups .. but newhidups say 

No matching USB/HID UPS found

Driver failed to start (exit status=1)

and hidups say: 

/dev/usb/hiddev0 is not a UPS

but i'm positive it is .. it's the only thing attached to USB 

my lsusb

```

hiros nut # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 042: ID 06da:0003 Phoenixtec Power Co., Ltd

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

and cat /proc/bus/usb/devices gives me this:

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#= 42 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06da ProdID=0003 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=OMRON

S:  Product=USB UPS

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=20ms

```

I would be very grateful if u could help me with this issue..

----------

## keyson

Hi Karlson,

First of all the driver newhidups and so on don't use the /dev/usb/hiddevX node.

The kernel hid driver is detached and the /proc/bus/usb/00x/00x is used.

This may change to /dev/bus/usb/00x/00x as the /proc is changing in the kernel

regarding access. (This is already true if you use libusb)

Then the ups you have is not supported as i can say.

It's a 'Mustek Powermust 600USB' i think.

Check this thread:

http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/nut-upsdev/2006-April/000814.html

Best is to take this to the 'nut-upsuser' list at http://alioth.debian.org/mail/?group_id=30602

Then you may get some help.

Regards

Kjell (NUT developer)

----------

